# Serious: Heads up for escaped insane murderer MA'ist in WA



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hW8dpLYUJaUlUu1VlIAHXXdO8J-wD9AQ2SI80



> Insane killer escapes on field trip to county fair
> By NICHOLAS K. GERANIOS (AP)  1 hour ago
> SPOKANE, Wash.  A criminally insane killer who escaped during a mental hospital field trip to a county fair remained on the run Friday, and furious residents and officials wondered why such a dangerous person was out in public.
> Authorities believe Phillip Arnold Paul, 47, is heading to the Sunnyside, Wash., area, where his parents and many siblings live. The Spokane County Sheriff's Office used a helicopter to search Friday, and officers also searched transient camps along railroad tracks in the area. The public was urged to call 911.


...


> His brother said Paul was a high school and junior college wrestler and a martial artist who should not be approached.
> "I'm a tough guy but I wouldn't take him on," Tom Paul said. "I hope he doesn't hurt anybody."
> This was the second escape for Paul. In 1991, he walked away during a day trip in Medical Lake and was later captured. He attacked a sheriff's deputy in the jail booking area, knocking him unconscious, and was convicted of first-degree escape and second-degree assault.



If you live in the Spokane, WA area, please be careful.  And why did they let a criminally insane murderer go on a field trip to a county fair?


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hW8dpLYUJaUlUu1VlIAHXXdO8J-wD9AQ2SI80
> 
> If you live in the Spokane, WA area, please be careful.  And why did they let a criminally insane murderer go on a field trip to a county fair?


I asked the same question when I read the article... WTF were they thinking? Oh he'll be alright, he'll be distracted by all the fun stuff to do there... 
Looks like the guards were distracted by all the fun stuff to do there.


----------



## grydth (Sep 18, 2009)

Taking a large group of criminally insane killers to the county fair? The staff must be nuttier than the inmates.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 18, 2009)

People don't think anymore.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2009)

Caught!

Some incredible excerpts:



> Sheriff's officials told CNN affiliate KREM-TV that Paul also escaped briefly in 1991 and assaulted a law enforcement officer. That same officer was involved in arresting Paul on Sunday, Reagan said.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 21, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Caught!
> 
> Some incredible excerpts:



You beat me to it, but yes, I read that too and had the same response.  Somebody seriously needs to lose their job over this - the public was in incredible danger and it could easily have been prevented.  What a screw-up!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2009)

What an unbelievable screw up.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 21, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> You beat me to it, but yes, I read that too and had the same response.  Somebody seriously needs to lose their job over this - the public was in incredible danger and it could easily have been prevented.  What a screw-up!



Well ... I'll throw my two cents in as to my experiences and I'm sure I'll likely piss off some LEOs here, but I'm tellin' you the truth.

The last time my oldest son went missing, we called 911 as soon as we saw the note he left us.  The local PD came right out - they've been here before and are familiar with the situation.

<Keep in mind, we pay $30 per month for a Lojack tracking bracelet when paired with the locating device can find the device within two feet of its location and the Clark County Sheriff's office monitors and services the unit.>

John had already been gone for a couple of hours. It took the sheriffs another two and one-half hours just to arrive at my house. I do not live in the country, I live not far off of a main drag and yes, they have been here many times before.  

The sheriffs never found John - a neighbor spotted him walking along a main street towards the home and my husband went and picked him up.

When my mother went missing, a detective wasn't assigned to her case for *days* - that was days after she had been seen last.

As to the guy's behavior, packing all of his things, may have been seen by caregivers (who were likely the people who were *out* with the group) as typical psychotic behavior and they probably dismissed it - OR they didn't bother to check the backpack.  "All of his possessions" could be a scant few anyway. I think when John was in the hospital he had a toothbrush, a comb, a couple of pencils, paper, socks and deodorant.  That wouldn't really fill up a backpack - and any shoes they had would be on their feet.  

But those are *little* things, really, considering that he was LET OUT AT ALL.  THAT should NEVER have happened.  

I suppose after 18 years they thought they could give him another chance.
:shrug:
Whatever.

Wanna bet he goes on another field trip in 20?


----------

